# Updated poi for Vets in France



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Just come across this which may be of assistance to those with 4 legged friends

See http://www.poiplaza.com/index.php

Says updated to 14 Sept 2010 and contains 5713 vets.

Regards to all

Keith


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Kieth

I have searched this site and can not find the relevant POI for vets in France Can someone give me the exact URL please ??

Thanks

alun


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*french vet*

on site at Equemauville (Honfleur site acsi 1067) and visited vet yesterday after reception made a phone call.

details are Lucy Marcy
Ferme des Onglets-Chemin des Onglet
14600 Equemauville
tele. no. 02 31 89 99 06 
10kg dog tried tablet but would not swallow it so vet gave injection. cost 35 euros.  ( quoted 27.5 euros for visit if dog had taken tablet)


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*french vet*

on site at Equemauville (Honfleur site acsi 1067) and visited vet yesterday after reception made a phone call.

details are: Luc Marcy vet
Ferme des Onglets-Chemin des Onglet
14600 Equemauville
tele. no. 02 31 89 99 06 
10kg dog tried tablet but would not swallow it so vet gave injection. cost 35 euros.  ( quoted 27.5 euros for visit if dog had taken tablet)
20mns walk from site - good english


----------

